# 2003 Chevy S-10



## the_lawn_wizard

Hey everyone I am looking to get my first truck soon and I have been looking onlinefor somethig under $7000 and something that can pull my lawn care trailer and can also have a snow plow on it and I have found a 2003 chevy s-10 with 80,000 miles on it for just under $7000 and was wondering what stuff I need to get and what plow to get to put on it and all the other stuff that you need to plow.

Here is the like to it. 
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cD-_5067_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=275506278&recnum=19&leadExists=true

thanks

kyle


----------



## creativedesigns

hmmm an S-10 eh! Mabe the fisher homesteader plows would do? as long as the truck is 4x4.

heres a link: http://www.homesteaderplows.com/


----------



## mercer_me

A Fisher Home Steader would work good on your truck JMO. Are you going to plow comercialy with this truck?


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

Can you plow with a truck that is 2 wheel drive and if you cant why?


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

Now I am turning 17 in march and would only use the truck to pull my mowers around and plow only driveways


----------



## mercer_me

the_lawn_wizard;666250 said:


> Can you plow with a truck that is 2 wheel drive and if you cant why?


You will spin alot if you don't have 4 wheel drive but you can put some weight in the back and it should be allrite.


----------



## creativedesigns

the_lawn_wizard;666250 said:


> Can you plow with a truck that is 2 wheel drive and if you cant why?


due to traction, otherwise the rear wheels would just spin in one spot. you need power from front to back to push heavy snow. also helps on ice spots & uphill pushes! :waving:


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

ok so the fisher homesteader plow would work what eles would I need to plow I am new to plowing and have no clue but I think that my dad is geting me that truck so that is what I have to work with


----------



## LTL

S-10's aren't exactly commercial material, but I can be done. For under $7000, I would suggest and older full size Chevy or Ford F-Series. And a 2WD S-10 would suck in the snow, you couldn't put enough weight in the back to get any kind of traction


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

I have looked at the older chevy and the fords but really i want a truck that does good on gas and this s-10 gets 24mpg and i dot need a full sizt truck


----------



## mercer_me

You can get an older 3/4 ton in good condition with a plow for under $7000.


----------



## Rc2505

You can plow with a larger two wheel drive truck, but little trucks like s-10 just don't have the capacity for it. You would need more weight than the truck will hold just to try and maintain traction. If it would ever snow more than a couple inches, you'd never get the job done, with your truck being towed out of every driveway you try.
Second problem is even with the 4X4 s-10's the axles are rather small to hold the weight of a plow. Don't get me wrong they will do it, but a 2 wheel drive basically has a dowel rod for a front axle, and even with timbrens ( air bag helpers) I think the front end will be eating alot of tires. 
Not trying to write a book here, but if I were you I would save up and buy the right equipment for the job. I don't know what kind or how many mowers your looking at pulling, but an S-10 can probably pull a total of about 1,000 pounds. That includes the trailer, mowers, waste, blowers, trimmers, well you get the picture. You will hear from alot of guys that use mostly 3/4 ton trucks to do what you are trying to do with a 1/4 ton truck. The more you over load and force it to do the work, the more time in the repair shop, and the money you will spend. 
I plow with an S-10 blazer, and love it for what it is, but it doesn't hold a candle to my 2500 chevy.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

The thing is this is what I want and this is what my dad wants and is going to buy so I need to make the best out of it. All I am going to plow is drive ways and pull a trailer I dont want a 4x4 because they are worse on gas and this s-10 gets 25mpg


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

my trailer is a aluma and is a 5x10 and is 500lbs and my 2 mowers weigh a total of 1500lbs so a total of 2000lbs I know that a 2-10 can pull that fine and where I live in PA we dont get more that 5'' of snow most of the time in one snow storm. this is the truck that i am getting so i would like to know wverything that i need to plow snow because i am totally new at this


----------



## powernoje

I have that exact truck but mine is the extra cab. It is the worst vehicle you could get for snow.


----------



## Summerlawn

I have used a 2003 S-10 to plow with before and I will tell you that you will go nowhere without four wheel drive. You will have a terrible time just driving through some of the heavier snows you will get in the unplowed streets. Then when you try to push the snow you will just spin your wheels. The truck is more than capable of plowing drives, but you need four wheel drive.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

can someone tell me like what eles i need beide a plow like the lights and wiring and the safty lights and stuff like that


----------



## Rc2505

Just my opinion here, but spend your money on a snow blower, and pull it on the trailer to do your drives. You will be wasting alost of cash putting a plow on something that will nver do the job you expect it to do. 
If you going to pull 2,000 pounds on the back of that truck, you better plan on putting helper springs, or timbrens on it. Further more load range E tires, on at least the back, then maybe even look at something like 44 inch super swampers for the front, since the stock tires won't be touching the pavement. If you already have your mind made up as to what you are going to do then why come on here and ask questions of the good people and take up thier time?


----------



## bharry20

if your worried about fuel mileage then forget about snowplowing, those two things don't go well with each other!! also go Back to the first thread you started about starting out with the Bronco, as i gave a paragraph long explanation about all the stuff you need!


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

because all i am going to plow is 6'' or less inches of snow on flat drive ways and i have a john deere snow blower all i want to know is what eles do i need


----------



## creativedesigns

the_lawn_wizard;666281 said:


> The thing is this is what I want and this is what my dad wants and is going to buy so I need to make the best out of it. All I am going to plow is drive ways and pull a trailer I dont want a 4x4 because they are worse on gas and this s-10 gets 25mpg


I know your a young guy just figuring everything out, but.... A 4x4 truck is what you need to plow snow with, especially if your wanting to buy an S-10. To add ballast to those trucks on a 2 wheel drive version would not be functional because of weight incompatibility issues. ( basically with the required weight needed for ballast would bottom the truck out ) I own an S-10 too, but don't use it for plowing! The 4 x 4 doesn't burn more gas unless its activated. My first truck was a 2 wheel drive F-150, really nice truck but useless in winter. Four wheel drive is the best thing ever invented! Hope this helps


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

you are right i am turing 17 in march and getting my first truck and a s-10 is what me and my dad want all i am looking for is someone to help me out and explain everything to me


----------



## Rc2505

We are the snow plow professionals. We operate businesses that aim for profit on each job we do. We are all telling you the same thing. A 2 wheel drive S-10 will not do what you are expecting it to do. I would place a wager that you could ask 100 professional snow plow people, and you could not get 10 of them to say that sounds like a good idea. If you would get more than 1 to say they want to do the same thing, I know for fact that they will be in the exact same place as you the first time they want to try and push snow. Sitting in the same place with the rear tires spinning.


----------



## Rc2505

Last post on this subject form me. If you want to learn, you need to be willing to take advice. It takes alot of wasted money to learn without taking advice. All I am trying to do is save you some cash. Take it or leave it, but this will never work for what you want.


----------



## bharry20

the_lawn_wizard;666320 said:


> you are right i am turing 17 in march and getting my first truck and a s-10 is what me and my dad want all i am looking for is someone to help me out and explain everything to me


Try staying in one tread for more than a minute and you might get the drift. I have replied in two out of three different threads that you started and i have trouble keeping up!


----------



## creativedesigns

the_lawn_wizard;666311 said:


> because all i am going to plow is 6'' or less inches of snow on flat drive ways and i have a john deere snow blower all i want to know is what eles do i need


You can buy some aluminum ramps to drive your snowblower into the truck. ( saves carting a trailer around ) As for lighting systems, just get a mini strobe you can turn on/off with a switch from inside. Mount it on a Back Rack.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

I think that I will get some ramps and put the snow blow in the back of it and then i want to get some light for it i know i should get a mini light bar but is there anything that i should get for it to make it as safe as posible


----------



## creativedesigns

the_lawn_wizard;666343 said:


> I think that I will get some ramps and put the snow blow in the back of it and then i want to get some light for it i know i should get a mini light bar but is there anything that i should get for it to make it as safe as posible


for doing resi drives, you've pretty much got'er covered! Just don't rip peoples lawns up!
BTW, is this something ur planning on getting ready for next year?


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

yea i am getting ready for next year here is the link tell me what you think about this truck and what stuff would you put on it after i get it
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail/photos/multiPhotoPopup.jsp?paId=275506278&tracktype=usedcc&isuper=true&aff=national#0


----------



## vegaman04

If i were you, i would buy that s-10, ditch the plow idea, get an atv with a plow and drag a snowblower along on your trailer and that would be the best driveway setup! That 2wd truck is not meant to handle the abuse of a plow with a lot of ballast.


----------



## jefx

creativedesigns;666315 said:


> The 4 x 4 doesn't burn more gas unless its activated. :


That's not really true. A 4X4 has extra rotating drivetrain components that spin even when 4wd isn't engaged....front driveshaft, transfer case, etc., plus all of those components add weight to the vehicle.

A 4X4 truck will absolutely get less mileage than it's 2wd twin.

Just for craps and laughs...I have a 4X4 Ranger that gets 18 MPG, and also has a flex fuel engine to run E85. I also have a plow on it...A 6'8" Meyer Drive Pro that weighs ~350 lbs. It has worked great as a driveway machine for me so far. A similar set-up might be what you are looking for.

Here's a link:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71787


----------



## linycctitan

*Lawn Wiz*

I understand that you are young and just starting out, hey we've all been there. I am glad to see that you have dropped the idea of putting a plow on that truck as it will not work, period. In addition to being a 2wd s-10, it has the sport suspension package (lowers the rear & adds wider tires for a more sporty look), this truck will not handle much weight well. You have the right idea for putting your blower in the back, but you may find it very difficult to go anywhere in the snow with that truck the way it is. You may want to consider picking up some skinny steel rims with skinny aggressive tires for winter use, and when you go out in the snow, load it to capacity with salt or sand bags. Your going to need all the help you can get in the traction department. Best of luck to you.


----------



## LTL

If you are trying to run a lawn and snow plowing company that is the worst truck you could possibly buy. It's a nice truck for cruising the streets of California. You don't need to put a plow in it, it has a factory one, the bumper. Sorry for being so abrupt, but seriously.


----------



## fordmstng66

the_lawn_wizard;666320 said:


> you are right i am turing 17 in march and getting my first truck and a s-10 is what me and my dad want all i am looking for is someone to help me out and explain everything to me


people are trying to help you, but you are not listening to there help. I had an f-150, with plow, and salt spreader in the back, and also a full pallet of salt, and still had a hard time plowing in 2WD, my truck was 4x4 i just tried to plow in 2WD from time to time. If you put a plow on the front of that S-10 the weight will probably make the plow frame hit the ground as soon as you raise the plow.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

Ok can you guys find me a good truck for under $7000 that is in 30 miles of the zip code of 19352 that would be a good plow truck.


----------



## jadyejr

buy something like this to plow with :

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/949753583.html

and buy this to be cool in and save gas... ( I was a kid and when you get your mind made up theres no changing! )

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/918420548.html

just negotiate on prices and you should be fine


----------



## mycirus

Go to your local craigslist, click on cars and trucks, then search for plow. See what you like that looks clean. Go to autotrader.com, search for any make and model, click advanced options and search for plow. Narrow your price range if you want to filer out. Thats how I found my plow truck. Picking it up tomorrow. 2001 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab with a Plow setup for 11000. The truck books out at 13600. I think I got a good deal, it drives awesome and doesnt make noise or rattle. 

Bruce


----------



## duluthplower

I would look at a Jeep Wrangler with a used snow-way blade. From what I hear these make great resi set-ups. JMO


----------



## JBMiller616

This thread makes me LOL. At least it's a V6.

Not trying to be a dick man, but you should listen to these guys. You'll have to put half the weight of that truck in ballast in the bed just to DRIVE it in the snow, let alone, plow or tow a trailer.

Just FYI as well, I had a 2001 2WD two door S10 Blazer when I lived in FL, and it was a pig on gas. 

If you're going to make a thread asking for advice, you should listen.


----------



## rawdog

im trying to figure out how you keep posting on here if you're 16... dont you go to school?


----------



## Milwaukee

Too much for that s10.


You be better with blazer or bronco or F150 4wd. If you worry about mpg then get Ford with 300 4.9L it will get 15-20 mpg if you are light on gas. It hard to find bronco with 300.



You could get for $1,000-$5,000 for bronco or F150 4wd or blazer


I have drive S10 2wd in summer I say it would not push snow until you have 4wd because it got stuck in wet grass so easy.

I have drive S10 with 4wd last year i say it great plus my teacher say never have trouble in snow.


I would find 4wd vehicle for plow snow


----------



## rawdog

EricD701;666197 said:


> found this one on you tube ROFL


if this thing can do it why not the s10? lol


----------



## LooseLugNutz

rawdog;667405 said:


> if this thing can do it why not the s10?


because any front wheel drive car has triple the traction of a 2wd s10


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

ok i am still going to get this truck and i want to know what a good snow blower is and what kind of ramps to get also this truck can pull 6000lbs so there is no problem pulling my trainer


----------



## jadyejr

dude this truck is going to be a pain to even drive in the snow ! Seriously You should really listen to these guys they're not pulling your chain. In the long run it's going to cost you money when you can't get to your jobs and your clients go to another company.......


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

yes I do i am in 11 grade i go to a vo-tech school at 11:00 and we have free time on the computers when we have lunch and I ge home at 3:00


----------



## rawdog

LooseLugNutz;667435 said:


> because any front wheel drive car has triple the traction of a 2wd s10


nutz-i was being facetious

wizz- go to home depot they have both alum ramps and kits to make your own..the alum are like 100 the kits are like 20 plus lumber. but i'm sure you can find them cheaper online


----------



## JBMiller616

the_lawn_wizard;667446 said:


> ok i am still going to get this truck and i want to know what a good snow blower is and what kind of ramps to get also this truck can pull 6000lbs so there is no problem pulling my trainer


Ughhhhh.....................do whatever you want man. You're going to regret it.


----------



## jadyejr

JBMiller616;667461 said:


> Ughhhhh.....................do whatever you want man. You're going to regret it.


I agree.....


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

what is the proble with pulling a small 5x8 single axel trailer with a john deere ztr on it and then putting a snowblower in the back of the truck and drive down the rode the rods will already be plowed


----------



## LooseLugNutz

Dont worry......he says he has a trainer that he'll be pulling behind his tire spinning truck


----------



## LooseLugNutz

the_lawn_wizard;667466 said:


> what is the proble with pulling a small 5x8 single axel trailer with a john deere ztr on it and then putting a snowblower in the back of the truck and drive down the rode the rods will already be plowed


I have to put my downsize jimmy s15 into 4X4 just to get out of my parking space...........but maybe Pennsylvania has less snow than where I am


----------



## jadyejr

the_lawn_wizard;667466 said:


> what is the proble with pulling a small 5x8 single axel trailer with a john deere ztr on it and then putting a snowblower in the back of the truck and drive down the rode the rods will already be plowed


because this job is very dependent on times.. Driveways have to be cleared at certain times, most of time especially with driveways since they are on side streets, you will be driving on snow covered streets so that you can meet your deadlines. If your truck can't make it than you can't make it. Thats what you need to think about. It's just common sense.....


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

the most snow we get at one time where i live is mabey 6 inches


----------



## jadyejr

the_lawn_wizard;667473 said:


> the most snow we get at one time where i live is mabey 6 inches


ok you have no idea what your getting into... and obviously since you are in 11th grade and go to a vo-tech school than duh! You have all the answers....... my bad...... :waving:


----------



## LTL

Their are a TON of trucks on eBay. Do you not realize that truck *WILL NOT MOVE* in the snow, no matter if it is 1" or 10"? And as far as towing, the towing capacity on that s-10 is 2000lbs. That is the worst investment you could possibly make if you want to plow snow and tow anything besides a matchbox car.


----------



## rawdog

have you ever towed anything in snow?

I tow sleds all the time...coming down hills gets sketchy and thats in an 4x4 f-250 or a 4x4 yukon with 1200lbs on the trailer....i can only imagine how it would be in a smaller 2wd truck with maybe 200lbs on the trailer


----------



## Summerlawn

now you want to pull 6000 lbs on a daily basis with a s-10? you can put brakes on the trailer you will be pulling, but that is only going to help you stop. what about the stress you will be putting on the mechanicals of the truck everytime you touch the gas. i am sorry for being so blunt, but THIS TRUCK IS NOT MADE FOR WHAT YOU WANT TO USE IT FOR. look around and find a more appropriate truck. if you buy this and use the way you have described, you will destroy it and make it worthless. you have asked for advice and we have given it to you. you may chose to listen or not, but we have all cautioned you against this purchase. we just want you to be successful and this truck will not get you there. good luck.


----------



## mercer_me

the_lawn_wizard;666311 said:


> i want to know is what eles do i need


Get a strobe lite for it and you should be fine. I run 2 on my truck but you can get by with one. But why don't you get a 4x4 S-10? When you pick your plow up on your 4x2 S-10 all you are going to do is spin. We are just trying to help you out.


----------



## creativedesigns

mercer_me;667523 said:


> Get a strobe lite for it and you should be fine. I run 2 on my truck but you can get by with one. But why don't you get a 4x4 S-10? When you pick your plow up on your 4x2 S-10 all you are going to do is spin. We are just trying to help you out.


the dealers won't even sell a plow for a 2wd S-10. Lawn Wizard, don't take any negativity to heart! use it as constructive criticism and take the advice! by all means buy an S-10 if you want...but get it with 4x4. When its time for you to upgrade in a couple of years, then get the 3/4 ton truck!


----------



## weasel11

hey guys just saw the post and had a question about Bronco's. I have one of these and was wondering if it is a good SUV to set up for snow pushing. It is full size w/351 cleveland I love this thing.


----------



## mercer_me

weasel11;667654 said:


> hey guys just saw the post and had a question about Bronco's. I have one of these and was wondering if it is a good SUV to set up for snow pushing. It is full size w/351 cleveland I love this thing.


Ya, that thing can plow some snow. You should put 7.5'' plow on it.


----------



## White Gardens

the_lawn_wizard;667466 said:


> what is the proble with pulling a small 5x8 single axel trailer with a john deere ztr on it and then putting a snowblower in the back of the truck and drive down the rode the rods will already be plowed


My two cents.

I have a four door S-10, 4wd with vortex V-6. I wouldn't hesitate on putting a plow on my truck if I needed to, and knowing I have plenty of power, the traction is great, and I have never been stuck in the snow.

I also had no problems driving a 3 thousand pound trencher on a single axle trailer, in four wheel drive and in 6 inches of snow last week. The trailer actually gave me some weight on my rear axle for extra traction.

The only downside to a plow for my S-10 would be the front end parts that I would tear up every year, such as steering components, suspension, and ball joints.

Vortex V-6 = 16-18mph city and 19-21mph highway.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

Allright i am going to listen to you wdoes everyone think about this truckhttp://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cB-7000%7cD-_5067_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=291885772&recnum=5&leadExists=true


----------



## mercer_me

The 2000 Chevrolet S-10 4x4 should work good with a lite plow like a Fisher Home Steader.


----------



## LTL

Now that's more like it! You will be much happier with that truck.


----------



## shepoutside

This truck will do well for a driveways and small commercial lots, if you go that route. It will also tow what you want it to. I had a S-10 set up for plowing, and used it for many years, and sold it to a buddy, who still has it and uses it daily. I still have a small blazer I use to plow, and many rangers set-up for plowing. Small trucks are wonderful for doing driveways. Best of luck to you !!


----------



## JBMiller616

Better.....much better.

Off Topic: Picking the truck up tomorrow with her newly installed spreader tomorrow!!


----------



## LooseLugNutz

the_lawn_wizard;667815 said:


> Allright i am going to listen to you wdoes everyone think about this truckhttp://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cB-7000%7cD-_5067_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=291885772&recnum=5&leadExists=true


Good choice...this is what you need...just keep in mind that they are really hard on ball joints even without a plow...so if you have to change them make sure you install good quality ones


----------



## Duncan90si

the_lawn_wizard;667136 said:


> Ok can you guys find me a good truck for under $7000 that is in 30 miles of the zip code of 19352 that would be a good plow truck.


http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=255793788&dealer_id=615231&car_year=1998&rdm=1228799758584&model=CHEV150&num_records=25&systime=&make3=GMC&make2=CHEV&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1981&keywordsfyc=&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=&awsp=false&search_type=both&distance=25&marketZipError=false&model3=15SIPU4WD&model2=CHEVC25&search_lang=en&showZipError=n&make=CHEV&keywords_display=&color=&scarid=252523297&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&drive=&default_sort=priceDESC&seller_type=b&max_mileage=&style_flag=1&sort_type=priceDESC&address=19352&advanced=&end_year=2009&doors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=20

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=29

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=14

This is just a few I found. There are many many more in that same search.



the_lawn_wizard;667815 said:


> Allright i am going to listen to you wdoes everyone think about this truckhttp://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cB-7000%7cD-_5067_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=291885772&recnum=5&leadExists=true


That is definitely better than the other one. I would still suggest buying a full size. The 4.3 V6 isn't going to be _that_ much better on fuel.


----------



## White Gardens

the_lawn_wizard;667815 said:


> Allright i am going to listen to you wdoes everyone think about this truckhttp://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cB-7000%7cD-_5067_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=291885772&recnum=5&leadExists=true


That's definitively a better s-10. You would have no problems with a light plow and some weight in the back. Even with the high mileage, it should serve you well for a few years. I've got 170,000 on mine, and I am still confident every day that I drive it.


----------



## linycctitan

the_lawn_wizard;667815 said:


> Allright i am going to listen to you wdoes everyone think about this truckhttp://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cB-7000%7cD-_5067_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=291885772&recnum=5&leadExists=true


That would be a much better choice. Now just do the full & proper research for the right plow for that truck, that will also be right for your needs. My suggestion would be to find a 22 series SnoWay with down pressure. Many of the other small blades don't backdrag real well and that is were the dp becomes priceless. Best of luck with all your endevours, keep an open mind, do your research, listen to advice and you will do very well. Being stubborn can lead to very costly mistakes in this industry.


----------



## Runner

yu're still better off with a REAL truck If you had ANY idea on what wear and tear driving a vehicle for trailering does, - and hauling and such, you would be looking at a full sized man's truck...not a kid's toy. If it's gas economy you and you're dad are concerned about, the cost will be far outweighed in brakes, suspension , and drivetrain parts with a smaller ruck. That 2001 that was posted above?That is one nice truck! If it wasclose to me,..I'D be looking at it! Another thing you need to be looking at, is safety. I wouldn't even THINK of hauling a Z on a trailer with an s10 on a daily basis....no way. Do yourselves a favor...do it right the first time.


----------



## White Gardens

Runner;668885 said:


> yu're still better off with a REAL truck If you had ANY idea on what wear and tear driving a vehicle for trailering does, - and hauling and such, you would be looking at a full sized man's truck...not a kid's toy. If it's gas economy you and you're dad are concerned about, the cost will be far outweighed in brakes, suspension , and drivetrain parts with a smaller ruck. That 2001 that was posted above?That is one nice truck! If it wasclose to me,..I'D be looking at it! Another thing you need to be looking at, is safety. I wouldn't even THINK of hauling a Z on a trailer with an s10 on a daily basis....no way. Do yourselves a favor...do it right the first time.


I will say, I've hauled tons of stuff with my S-10, and does almost as well as a 1500, or f-150, Mowers, rock, brick, etc.. I think I've hauled close to 30 tons of material on a trailer in the last three years and it has never let me down. 4 wheel disk brakes on this truck makes a huge difference too. The 4.3 V-6 was also used in the small silverado, so it has plenty of power too.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

Allright guys I am going to listent to yyou and when I got home I looked for some trucks and I found this one http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_9_%7cB-7000%7cD-_2757_%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=289857934&recnum=0&leadExists=true what do you think about it


----------



## powernoje

Better but still not a 4X4 but it should do fine.


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

so this truck will get the job done 

now that i have the right truck i need to know what plow to get and all the other stuff to get so i am ready to plow


----------



## mercer_me

the_lawn_wizard;669105 said:


> now that i have the right truck i need to know what plow to get and all the other stuff to get so i am ready to plow


Fisher makes 2 plows that would fit on your truck, 6' 8'' Homesteader or the 7' 4'' Homesteader. You should get the 7' 4'' Homesteader becouse it will take you less time to plow each lot. You should get a strobe lite for it to.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

mi still not set on you plowing with a 2wd truck.....all it takes is one time backing into a snow pile and stopping just right then being stuck and looking dumb when you cant get out of your own situation.....


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=10

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=23

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=20

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=26


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

what do you think about the 97 ford


----------



## Milwaukee

the_lawn_wizard;669356 said:


> what do you think about the 97 ford


you mean F150?

not really good just weak suspension


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

i think hes talkin one of the truck in the link group i posted in post # 80 (last post on page 4)


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

would this work and if so can I pull my trailer with my mowers on it

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_23_%7cB-7000%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=136802947&recnum=8&leadExists=true


----------



## Milwaukee

I understand it 96 F250

I say really tough truck they make.


----------



## mycirus

RedneckPlowGuy;669347 said:


> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=10
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=23
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=20
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...oors=&transmission=&max_price=7000&cardist=26


The bottom one looks clean.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

hmmmmmm...a jeep WOULD work but its still a fairly light weight vehicle. Have you thought about a diesel truck? They get excellent fuel mileage for their size and have TONS of power to plow with to boot!


----------



## batty505

the_lawn_wizard;669105 said:


> so this truck will get the job done
> 
> now that i have the right truck i need to know what plow to get and all the other stuff to get so i am ready to plow


you were better off with the lighter duty 4x4 and smaller truck.

Fullsize is nice. only if you have traction. I have an 06 CK 4x4 with the v6 4.3 great gas mileage about 18? highway. the ride is smoother, i have plenty of torque and power to haul stuff, trust me, when people know you have a truck you get real popular real quick.

ive lived in michigan for 30+ years, the snow when it comes down, comes down hard. 4x4 is the only real solution. 4x2 sux, regardless of what people tell you in deeper snow. 4-6 on paved roads. when they shut down the roads check whose driving, 4x4s. if its really rough, jeeps, quads and snowmobiles.

you want that extra axle for powering/ pulling your front nose weight up and over stuff.
breaking torque for hauling especially with landscaping. you can be in areas that arent paved, or managed. Remember, your goal is be out making money while the weather is crappy, rain, sleet, snow and ice. All require better traction that 4x2 or front wheel drive 
dont provide. No one wants to drive in crappy weather, except you. might as well have the best tools that money can provide.

you should try fourwheeling sometime with a 4x4 and a 4x2, you can tell the difference.
the best analogy is dune running, sometimes that sand becomes so fine its like silt, no traction.

if you end up pushing snow with the fullsize, you will see the limitation as to how much snow you can push. it may even require snowchains and weight which would screwup your gas mileage anyway.

Your better bet, find an older 4x4 beater truck in decent condition. Parts are cheaper, and easier to work with. Many of the folks I see still in landscaping have a newer 4x2 for clients and errands, and the work trucks all have 4x4. the guys mentioning how rough plowing snow is right. ball joints, frame damage, breaks and axle shafts all take the hit.

spend the money on a good 4x4 work truck. either a fullsize 4x4 or a smaller light duty 4x4. regardless, if your out pushing snow, and dropping salt, you need traction, power and torque. 4x2 only has 2 of the 3.

good luck


----------



## NickGB

batty505;694302 said:


> you were better off with the lighter duty 4x4 and smaller truck.
> 
> Fullsize is nice. only if you have traction. I have an 06 CK 4x4 with the v6 4.3 great gas mileage about 18? highway. the ride is smoother, i have plenty of torque and power to haul stuff, trust me, when people know you have a truck you get real popular real quick.


The 4.3 in a fullsize can't get out of its own way! We have a 1999 S10 with the 4.3 and it's plenty for a small truck, but my neighbors Silverado is seriously underpowered.

Also, for all of you who said that a 2wd S10 won't do well in the snow, i beg to differ! I ran my old 1997 S10 with the 2.2L 4 cyl and 5-speed tranny through more snow than most 4x4 guys would even try! The only thing you need are *studded snow tires* and some weight in the bed.


----------



## batty505

eh..
my truck does fine. ive pulled and pushed with the 4.3 v6 no problems. If I wanted to drive fast, Id drive the miata or the katana. Anyway, This is residential use and not commercial lots. Its my personal ride, not my bread and butter. If I am going to push snow fulltime, its with a 3/4 ton truck atleast for the snow that I was used to.

Also, if your neighbor is having problems, its not the truck, but the driver. Remember: its torque, not horsepower you need for pushing snow. You want to get that max torque in the lower bands to pull or push stuff, either a trailer or a plow frame. Any goob can go fast. The trick is to do it efficiently, and economically. Whats the use in having a huge motor, endless power, if youve got no traction to push or pull anything?. 

I was replying to the guys original post about 4x2 and 4x4. I got the impression the guy was just starting out, trying to decide how much truck he can afford. If hes doing commercial lots, parking lots, stores, office lots, vs residential driveways, I would suggest he really look into larger truck and platform if he gets a decent amount of snow to push. time is money, the longer it takes him to push the snow out of the way, thats revenue he/she is missing out on, customers hes losing to others. equipment has to keep moving if its going to generate revenue. 

As for the 2.2L LOL, my dad had an 88 chevy s10 4x4. that was a gutless motor. i think flat out on the highway, with a 5mph headwind and truck topper, and the auto, that thing topped off at 60! I swear it felt like it was redlined, revlimited or governed, this with a new crate motor too!..Also, Ive pretty much driven alot of stuff and I cant see anyone taking the 2.2L 4x2 through serious snow, much less fourwheeling.. 

Where I use to live, When they shut the local roads down due to snow/ice emergencies, the only ones ive seen are jeeps, cherokees, wranglers/cjs and fullsize 4x4, Trucks and SUV's. if it got really bad, 6"+ it was quads, snowmobiles and my jeep!..

just my opinion../hope this helps.


----------



## linycctitan

Alright already!! I understand that we are all here to help out, and that everybody has there own opinions, but this thread is getting a bit ridiculous!! If you are looking to run a serious lawn/snow business then you need to stop looking at Jeeps and little downsized 2wd trucks. Figure out what your business plan is (i.e. - where do you want your business to take you within the next few years, what other services will you phase in, etc.), then sit down and figure out what type of vehicle will best fulfill those needs. Gas mileage is nice but you need to be able to get the job done without killing your equipment. If this will be more of a hobby type business then do as you please. Sorry for the rant, I just can't believe this has gone on for 5 pages, still without making much sense!


----------



## mnglocker

linycctitan;695116 said:


> Alright already!! I understand that we are all here to help out, and that everybody has there own opinions, but this thread is getting a bit ridiculous!! If you are looking to run a serious lawn/snow business then you need to stop looking at Jeeps and little downsized 2wd trucks. Figure out what your business plan is (i.e. - where do you want your business to take you within the next few years, what other services will you phase in, etc.), then sit down and figure out what type of vehicle will best fulfill those needs. Gas mileage is nice but you need to be able to get the job done without killing your equipment. If this will be more of a hobby type business then do as you please. Sorry for the rant, I just can't believe this has gone on for 5 pages, still without making much sense!


Bingo, and on a note to fuel cost, who the heck cares, tack it in the bill to your customers. Fuel is the cheapest part of my operation; by a _long_ shot.


----------



## the new boss 92

hit up creigslist, i picked up my 92 1500 that i have pulled 10k with for 1000 bucks. it runs perfect and i have no complaints. and now i put a plow on it, i paid my dad back paid inshurence and im still pocketing everything everytime it snows. take all there advise like your doing and buy a real 1/2 ton or a real 3/4 ton truck and you will be amazed.


----------



## batty505

the new boss 92;695164 said:


> hit up creigslist, i picked up my 92 1500 that i have pulled 10k with for 1000 bucks. it runs perfect and i have no complaints. and now i put a plow on it, i paid my dad back paid inshurence and im still pocketing everything everytime it snows. take all there advise like your doing and buy a real 1/2 ton or a real 3/4 ton truck and you will be amazed.


thats a nice pickup.

mine had was like that except it had the 4.3v6 and a longbox.
you didnt get the paint peeling thing common for that year make and model chevy though.
congrats, nice truck.

D.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

get a 4x4 full size like a 1990 or newer 2500 series 4x4 pickup. reason being seriously though, you will end up getting calls eventually for bigger jobs that will pay alot of money, i mean alot of money. and there is no way you will ever be able to do these bigger jobs with a 4x4 s10 or even a 4x4 dakota. i was looking at the same trucks to buy and i ended up buying an older 4x4 2500 gmc 1990. the reason being is that i don't want to be a small company for long i want to expand. also the 2500 you can turn the bed into a dump bed for when you have mulch jobs and such it will be easy unloading rather than shoveling it all out.

also another reason i say this is. what if you get your driveways and one of the owners end up being a owner of a company that just so happens to need a plower, the lot is bigger than you s 10 can handle and they really want you to do it.

well i got my truck and it so happened to end up that one of my customers are the owners of a big company here in my city. i asked about their contract and now i got a shoe in for next year. it is a big contract too, i might even buy another piece of equipment for it.


----------



## the new boss 92

batty505;695303 said:


> thats a nice pickup.
> 
> mine had was like that except it had the 4.3v6 and a longbox.
> you didnt get the paint peeling thing common for that year make and model chevy though.
> congrats, nice truck.
> 
> D.


she pushes well, and get the job done. i bought it intending on plowing because of the short wheel base and it is easy to monuver in small the small lots i sub for. im going to stop taking over the post but thank for the comliment.


----------



## jce4isu

4*4 is a must your best bet is to find a truck and call your plow dealer they will tell you what is best i would go with a half ton truck if you get a s-10 you biz will out grow it fast 

good luck


----------



## steveo

when you guys say 1/2 ton truck and 3/4 ton truck............can you give me a few examples of both.....im new to this truck thing and to lazy to look up


----------



## the new boss 92

ram1500, chevy 1500, ford f-150-half tons. ram 2500, chevy 2500, ford f-250- 3/4 ton. any thing bigger than thoughs are most likly 1 tons!


----------



## steveo

so correct me if im wrong, you can do commercial plowing with f150? but the wear and tear will prolly be too much on it or no


----------



## the new boss 92

i do commercial other than my 7 driveways, if you take it easy on the truck and plow you wont have a problem. but a 3/4 ton can handle a bigger plow and you will get the job done fast.


----------



## red07gsxr

the_lawn_wizard;666269 said:


> I have looked at the older chevy and the fords but really i want a truck that does good on gas and this s-10 gets 24mpg and i dot need a full sizt truck


your in the wrong business if your worried about gas mpg


----------

